# Starting Lawns in salt air areas???



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

Could use a little help guys! I am a GC in SE CT. Over the last 30 years I have started a lot of lawns, but recently run into a problem.

As a favor for some friends with a beach house I had my guys put in some lawn areas. NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

The existing base material was primarily sand with with some organics, not much. I figured 3" to 4" of good topsoil on top of the graded sand would do.
The soil was placed, raked out, seeded (a full sun mix) and straw laid. It has been watered daily. Results are not good. I used the same topsoil and seed at my own house at the same time, I'm a mile inland, and I have a great stand growing. My base material was natural topsoil not sand.

Is it the salt air or does the sand base suck the water out of the topsoil too quickly? Both?

Insights as to the problem and cure will be appreciated.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

The sandbase ... either has water/land erosion problems, sinking base, or sucking out water moistures needed for grass seed/growing, etc. It depends on location, region, area, weather, etc.


----------

